# Cable advice



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I purchased a used spartan 2001 machine and It has a single piece of 140' x11/16" gorlitz hollow core cable. The last 5' is a beotch to put in and when removing the drum to break it down, the inner drum flies forward making it a PITA to brek down and reassemble. So should I just deal wit it or should I replace the cable with say 100' or 125' of 11/16" or 3/4" and carry an extra 25'. Any 2001 users out there


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Gorlitz sells splices.
Just cut the bad section out and splice it back together.http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=D012B1D9A22D408690C0F62E43CDC371


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I figured I could just splice it, I guess my question is if the 11/16" gorlitz hollow core cable will be up to roots in main lines as this is what the machine was bought for.


----------

